# Help Identifying Fountain Pen Part



## Bill Bulloch (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought my first Fountain Kit, a Traditional from Penn State.  Followed the instruction to the letter and the pen came out just fine.  The Problem is I had a part left over (always a bad sign).  It is not pictured or mentioned in the instructions.  Can anyone help me identify it and its purpose?  It look somewhat like a syringe with a twist mechanism.  The body looks like it might hold a ink cartridge (although it don't seem to come apart).


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2009)

That is the alternative to an ink cartridge.

It sucks ink from a bottle.

Attached instead of the cartridge, but the same method.


----------

